
Duktape – embeddable JavaScript engine with a focus on portability and compact footprint - zurn
https://github.com/svaarala/duktape/
======
dang
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8701228](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8701228)

------
zurn
This sounds like something that would benefit mainstream browsers, for cold
spots:

[https://github.com/svaarala/duktape/blob/master/doc/low-
memo...](https://github.com/svaarala/duktape/blob/master/doc/low-memory.rst)

"Notes on pointer compression

Pointer compression can be applied throughout (where it matters) for three
pointer types:

* Compressed 16-bit Duktape heap pointers, assuming Duktape heap pointers can fit into 16 bits, e.g. max 256kB memory pool with 4-byte alignment

* Compressed 16-bit function pointers, assuming C function pointers can fit into 16 bits

* Compressed 16-bit non-Duktape-heap data pointers, assuming C data pointers can fit into 16 bits "

